
Birmingham and Merseyside masts torched over 5G coronavirus claims - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-52164358
======
samizdis
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777862)

